# brancher une souris usb sur un mac ?



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

bonjour

 je pense switcher bientot
 le plus dur ce sera s'habituer a la souris 1 bouton

 bon, je sais tres bien que le clic droit n'existe pas a cause de ca sur mac

 mais comme les souris usb sont reconnues sur un mac, que se passe t-il pour le 2e bouton ? on le reprogramme pour qu'il marche ? ou alors que ce soit clic gauche ou droit, le resultat est le meme ?

 et la molette ? elle marche ?

 merci


----------



## Caligari (3 Octobre 2004)

Mac OS X sait gérer les souris à deux boutons et la molette en natif. L'installation d'un pilote spécifique à un modèle de souris permet juste d'avoir accès à des réglages supplémentaires. Par exemple, à titre personnel, avant l'arrivée d'un pilote pour ma souris Logitech (ça commence à remonter loin dans le temps...), je pouvais sans problème utiliser sous OS X le clic droit et la molette.


----------



## aegir (3 Octobre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> je pense switcher bientot
> le plus dur ce sera s'habituer a la souris 1 bouton
> ...



Bonjour.

Pour mon ibook je suis passé chez darty, j'ai acheté la souris USB/Optique 3 boutons+molette la moins chère que j'ai trouvée. Un truc de marque "IT Works" à 10 euros, qui (d'après l'emballage) ne fonctionne que sur PC avec Windows 98 minimum.

Je l'ai branchée sur l'ibook, je n'ai rien installé comme driver, et ça a marché du premier coup :

- Clic droit menu contextuel.
- Molette fonctionelle.

Seul le clic du bouton central n'était pas configuré par défaut par pather. Je lui ai donc associé la touche F9 qui me permet d'afficher l'ensemble des fenêtres juxtaposées.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

ok 
 merci pour vos reponses

 je trouve les souris apple superbes

 je posais juste la question "au cas ou" car je ne jeterai pas ma logitech actuelle et elle pourra surement me resservir un jour sur mac


----------



## Macounette (3 Octobre 2004)

Pour ma part j'ai aussi une souris à trois boutons et molette avec mon iBook.
D'ailleurs, si on en croit le sondage publié sur la home de MacGé, c'est même la majorité des utilisateurs qui a opté pour une souris "améliorée".


----------



## steinway (3 Octobre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> ok
> merci pour vos reponses
> 
> je trouve les souris apple superbes
> ...


 ta souris logitech sera  compatible mac sans probleme. si tu veux avoir acces a des parametres avances, tu pourras telecharger le pilote


----------



## petitfuzzle (3 Octobre 2004)

la suris stark vendu sur l'apple store est particulièrement sympa avec sa raie bleue ou rouge lumineuse ...


----------



## naas (3 Octobre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour...
> je pense switcher bientot


As tu déjà pensé a la machine que tu voudrait acheter ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> As tu déjà pensé a la machine que tu voudrait acheter ?


  oui

   c'est dommage pour la puissance, mais je n'aime pas du tout l'alu des PB

   par contre, j'adore le plastique blanc des ibook qui colle bien avec l'ipod que j'ai achete le mois dernier 

   en fonction du prix, je pense que je prendrais le plus puissant des ibook qui sortira bientot

   vu le cycle de vie, ca ne devrait plus tarder

 je ne joue pratiquement jamais sur pc mais ca me detendra bien de temps en temps et vu mon budget, et dans l'espoir que la config des nouveaux ibooks le permettent, je pense que ca sera suffisant pour des jeux pas trop gourmands a la warcraft 3
   sinon, j'ai toujours le choix d'acheter une petite console pour qq moments de detente

 mais en general, vu le design, le prix et la configuration des ibooks, je trouve bien pour faire du photoshop, du montage video,etc, ce sera un bon choix... (ibook + achat de ram en plus, ca devrait le faire  )

 j'ai eu trop de deboires avec mon pc pour en racheter un autre, mes problemes ces derniers temps m'ont convaincu de switcher de pour bon !


 pour ce qui est de la souris, merci pour vos reponses, je m'en doutais un peu, vu qu'apple a l'intelligence de rendre ses ordis compatibles avec presque tous les peripheriques
  je testerai les souris normale et wireless d'apple avant de me decider 
  car je les trouve vraiment vraiment tres belles


----------



## naas (3 Octobre 2004)

tu peux faire un tour dans l'avis de forums par curiosité
et sur le celèbre www.osxfacile.com


----------



## ficelle (3 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part j'ai aussi une souris à trois boutons et molette avec mon iBook.
> D'ailleurs, si on en croit le sondage publié sur la home de MacGé, c'est même la majorité des utilisateurs qui a opté pour une souris "améliorée".



je prefere le trackpad amélioré ... faut en profiter tant que c'est gratuit


----------

